# I want to come off clomid 3 months early.. Any advice?!



## Look on the bright side (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey guys,

So the quick back story is that my DH and I have been trying to conceive for 5, going on 6 years now. My DH's sperm has low mobility and count and all my tests have come back fine. I ovulate every month and have a regular 31/32 day period cycle.

In November my fertility specialist (NHS) prescribed me with 6 months worth of clomid for our "unexplained causes". I had already checked the nhs guidelines before our app and noticed that the nhs are suppose to have stopped prescribing this for couples with unexplained causes. My doctor assured me that it may help to make me double fertile to compensate for my DH's low count. I listened to his advice and have taken the pills (50mg) for the last three months, and have had 3 BFN.

I am now wondering what the point is of continuing to take them? I had a blood test after my 1st cycle on day 21 and my levels had risen from 80 something to 115, which is great but still no BFP. What makes it worse is that the first 2 months of clomid were fine, but after this 3rd month I have started to get constant headaches, pains in the backs of my calves, pains in my lower back and feel bloated all the time.

Does anyone think I should continue to take them until April, as they are clearly making me extra fertile with consequences, or should I just stop taking them now as I ovulate without them anyway and the could be causing bad side effects?


----------



## Primal Seeker (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Hopeful87,

We have very similar stories! We've been ttc for 5 years now and my husband has low count and motility. I do have endometriosis but I ovulate every month. I've just started clomid and have the same concerns. I can't really answer your question I'm afraid but I would also be interested to hear what other have to say...

LittleB.xxx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

It's up to you but if they're monitoring you and find out you don't take it, it may delay anything else they offer you. x


----------



## moo84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi, 

Can you not try to get seen by your consultant a bit earlier and explain that you are getting side effects and would rather not continue?

x


----------



## Look on the bright side (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey,

Thanks for the advice. I couldn't get an earlier appointment as they've said I have to wait since months before they can look at the next steps. I have also spoken to my doc about the side effects and have been told to just keep an eye on everything and let them know if the symptoms become unbearable. I've decided to just grin and bear it as there's only 2 months left after this one now.

Danielle x


----------

